# Hooker's Offshore Tournament



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Posting for a fishing buddy of mine.

Experienced Offshore angler looking to join boat to fish the Hookerâ€™s Offshore Tournament out of Sargent, Texas August 11th â€“ 12th, 2017. Alternatively looking for a couple of experienced anglers to join my boat in the tournament. Please contact David 713.419.5597


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*Please Delete, opening has been filled.*

Please Delete, opening has been filled.


----------

